# Alternatives to gloss



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, when we moved into our house about 3 years ago I stripped all the skirting boards and door frames down and undercoated them and then painted them with dulux gloss. After about 6 months I was gutted to find that all of it had gone yellow. I decided to sand everything down and try again with crown gloss, unfortunately the same thing happened. I have put up with it for nearly 2 years now but do want to re-do them all.

I have been looking online for alternatives to gloss and people seem to suggest either satin wood or eggshell paint. Has anyone used satin wood or eggshell instead of gloss? Does it go yellow, and how hard wearing have you found it?

Thanks.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

On a side note, water based gloss stays nice and white, but I can't get the finish to be as good as normal gloss


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Crown waterbased quick drying gloss. Not as hard wearing but if you get any drips they can be wiped up much easier and the brushes wash out in water. Don't think I could go back to oil based now.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Quality trade Satinwood by a mile. Gloss is dated now anyway for skirting and doorframes. Satinwood looks much nicer.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Try some proper trade gloss. I had some dulux stuff which was incredible.

It's normally the oil in the gloss that makes it go yellow. Water based obviously don't contain this oil hence why it doesn't yellow but also doesn't give the same shine.

Just be wary using a water based paint on top of oil. It won't stick


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

I used Johnstones eggshell around 18 months ago on all the doors and skirting. Still looks nice and white, I much prefer the finish of eggshell compared to gloss. Its more expensive than regular gloss but the finish is definitely worth it.


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

I am surprised that your paint has gone yellow considering you used Dulux and crown . I am still a gloss user and always use dulux with no problems at all. 

Does anyone in the house smoke, if so, this will contribute to yellowing. It may not have helped that previous occupants smoked, as this could ' bleed ' through any new application. 

You may want to apply an appropriate ' sealer ' next time.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

I would have thought that any solvent based gloss would yellow, unless it gets lots of natural light. Windowsills etc are generally fine.


----------

